# What to do with that mound of coffee?



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Well, I have a new Veloce lever (thanks Sol







), pimped up with IMS screen and VST 18g basket, and a reconditioned Fiorenzata F65e off the bay. I'm getting some nice tasting initial pulls with 17.5g/[email protected] but struggling to fit the coffee in the basket.

I think I need one of Norvin's collars to do any sort of distribution but basically when I grind 17.5g into the 18g portafilter it will tamp down to a sensible volume but in the pf on grinding it makes a massive cone of (admittedly beautiful fluffy grounds) that is so high its almost impossible to get it all in without spillage let alone doing any form of stiring/distribution. It's really nothing at all like the often given suggestion that a flat levelled portafilter tamps down to a reasonable fill - I'm starting with more than 50% more volume of grounds than that.

Is this unusual or what might be expected moving to a better grinder than my old Rocky?

Rob.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

gwing said:


> Well, I have a new Veloce lever (thanks Sol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a dark roast?


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Is it a dark roast?


Yes, I took it 15s into 2nd crack so dark, but oil has been reabsorbed.

It is a very fresh (36 hrs) but I got , not quite so extreme but similar, volumes from the only other beans I've put through the grinder, those were some cheapo Sainsbury Espresso beans I used for initial dialin but those were a remarkably similar roast.

I'd say the grind pyramid on the basket for 17.5g has about 45 degree angle with my beans and 40 degree with Mr Sainsbury's. That's purely an estimate - I didn't measure the angle.

Rob.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

gwing said:


> Yes, I took it 15s into 2nd crack so dark, but oil has been reabsorbed.
> 
> It is a very fresh (36 hrs) but I got , not quite so extreme but similar, volumes from the only other beans I've put through the grinder, those were some cheapo Sainsbury Espresso beans I used for initial dialin but those were a remarkably similar roast.
> 
> ...


Thought as much,

In some ways I prefer distributing dark roasts because you can stir (WDT) followed by stockfleth (rotational finger flick), I often can't do the latter with lower volume light roasts.

These fit the basket perfectly:

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/281936102?sc_cmp=ppc*GHS%20-%20Grocery%20-%20New*PX%20%7C%20Shopping%20GSC%20%7C%20All%20Products%20+%20Tesco%20Brand*PRODUCT%20GROUP281936102*&gclid=CjwKCAjw5uTMBRAYEiwA5HxQNlsi7ZbRSwZ6_ksBoFo_TNGHgFIuVcpvsILccUm8u9Tw_Xk3AZUYBhoCpowQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

You can find them in the world food isle, cut the bottom out and make a collar giving you more freedom for distribution.


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Thought as much,
> 
> In some ways I prefer distributing dark roasts because you can stir (WDT) followed by stockfleth (rotational finger flick), I often can't do the latter with lower volume light roasts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that sounds great, can I ask what the product is though? That link takes me to a fairly general product selection screen.

Rob.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

gwing said:


> Thanks, that sounds great, can I ask what the product is though? That link takes me to a fairly general product selection screen.
> 
> Rob.


So it does,

It's called Cocon Mango jelly pudding.

Comes in a pack of 6 for £1.70


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Yummee, but I guess the plastic'll be OK after its is washed a few times









Thanks - I'll have a look for some tomorrow.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah the old Cocon pot! I was using one until Patrick kindly gave me a Catcha.

I shake and tap the PF to help settle the mound and then use the edge of the catcha to pull some of the centre coffee towards the edges - gets a flatter distribution without sticks or fingers. (I'm using light roast coffee that fits easily in a VST 18g basket)


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Disaster - it appears that the Cocon pot is no more - at least not in the enormous multi-acre Tesco's I wasted an hour of my life exploring.

But worry not fearless coffee members! Tesco essentials strawberry cheesecake pots turn out to be a good portafilter fit as well, just a 40p investment required









Rob.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Last time I made a portafilter collar a small Yeo Valley yogurt pot cut down into a nice fit


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Another great excuse for getting a 3d printer, there's lost of funnel designs on the internettywebby


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Another great excuse for getting a 3d printer, there's lost of funnel designs on the internettywebby


Sorry but I resisted the 3D printer idea and instead now have a proper aluminium hopper, courtesy of Norvin, and very nice it is too. Problem solved


----------

